# Twinstar E or S series for HC carpet @ 18"



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello everyone I haven't been able to find to much info on these lights for some reason. I know Buceplant https://buceplant.com/collections/aquarium-lights/products/twinstar-led has some par values but its confusing to me, I don't know at what height because it seems its showing u the par values if you are looking from the top down into the tank.



Anyways i have a rimless 90 cm (18" height) tank I just got and I wanted to be able to grow a HC carpet with co2, substrate, etc... I know the S series has more par as they state but I love how the E series looks more then the S series, so I'm asking if anyone has experience with these lights around that height

E series



S series


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

The website picture would be read from left to right the left number would be closest to the light the second number is the par for the middle of the tank and then the far right numbers is near the substrate.

Both series of lights are great but I never trust any par reading from a manufacturer (it's there perfect conditions) it has to be from my tank in my conditions.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

bradac56 said:


> The website picture would be read from left to right the left number would be closest to the light the second number is the par for the middle of the tank and then the far right numbers is near the substrate.
> 
> Both series of lights are great but I never trust any par reading from a manufacturer (it's there perfect conditions) it has to be from my tank in my conditions.


I dont think so because i heard that the light has more leds in the front of the tank since most of the time taller plants are in the back. which the pic says "Top Bottom"


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

The SP series looks better than them both.

https://aquaforestaquarium.com/products/twinstar-led-light-600sp-pendent-type


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

II Knucklez II said:


> I dont think so because i heard that the light has more leds in the front of the tank since most of the time taller plants are in the back. which the pic says "Top Bottom"


While I wouldn't necessarily call foul on that statement I would say I trust my LUX/PAR meters over manufacturers and the internet as a whole  

I've got a bunch of LED lights from low end $$ to a few reasonably high end $$ and that whole LED light placement thing doesn't quite work the way high end tube placement does which is why the bleeding edge aquascapers still use bulbs. I would happily recommend low $$ LED lights to people but not any of the high'er LED at the moment.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

Joshism said:


> The SP series looks better than them both.
> 
> https://aquaforestaquarium.com/products/twinstar-led-light-600sp-pendent-type


It really does but the only thing Keeping me for the SP is that I dont want to hang the light from the ceiling, Which would look the cleanest look.



bradac56 said:


> While I wouldn't necessarily call foul on that statement I would say I trust my LUX/PAR meters over manufacturers and the internet as a whole
> 
> I've got a bunch of LED lights from low end $$ to a few reasonably high end $$ and that whole LED light placement thing doesn't quite work the way high end tube placement does which is why the bleeding edge aquascapers still use bulbs. I would happily recommend low $$ LED lights to people but not any of the high'er LED at the moment.


Ya I agree, I know how the Manufacturers are. Thats why i hope to find someone on here with one that can tell me from first hand experience.

I just really like how these look with a rimless tank vs normal led lights. I like the new fluval LED (3.0) but not that much par and not the style I'm going for.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

you might want to browse some of these and see what lights they use.. 
2017 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Aquatic Garden, 60L ~ 120L

Only reason was I clicked on 3 at random and all 3 were LED..
Make it 4
2017 AGA Aquascaping Contest - #486
5
2017 AGA Aquascaping Contest - #387


Now did they grow them under that light... 

6
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2017/show405.html

DIY LED.. 100 @ 1W.. Not fair..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

II Knucklez II said:


> Hello everyone I haven't been able to find to much info on these lights for some reason. I know Buceplant https://buceplant.com/collections/aquarium-lights/products/twinstar-led has some par values but its confusing to me, I don't know at what height because it seems its showing u the par values if you are looking from the top down into the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 60cm is 86-146 PAR at the substrate in an 60P ADA tank. 90cm is 119-138 PAR at the substrate in a 90P ADA tank.


I'll take their word for it..

Hmmm..


> The new Twinstar LED 600E is now in stock. We have one running in store at the moment and have been pleased with the results. Interestingly the PAR was 50 at substrate level in the Aquascaper 600 tank. The coverage also appears to be good with almost 50 PAR in all four corners of the tank.


14" deep tank..(360mm)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/twinstar-led.43218/

not sure it's going to be enough for what you are expecting..

14" deep tank PAR at the surface..
suspect it doesn't mention an 1" or 2" of substrate so 12" "deep plus leg height gives you this I
suspect the light wasn't centered f/b either.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

II Knucklez II said:


> It really does but the only thing Keeping me for the SP is that I dont want to hang the light from the ceiling, Which would look the cleanest look.


You don't need to, you just need to purchase a kit like this. 










You don't need intense PAR to have an HC carpet. If your running co2 your probably good with 60-70 PAR at substrate.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The Twinstar S and SP are the same exact light. The S just comes with the tank legs whereas the SP is hanging only.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ton of data....
ssume dist. in cm..
MAS-was not was-mas
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ihiros-led-par-data-the-power-of-light.43178/


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

S series is good if you want red plants in the future.

Both can grow hc fine. No worries about that..


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

II Knucklez II said:


> It really does but the only thing Keeping me for the SP is that I dont want to hang the light from the ceiling, Which would look the cleanest look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end it's what you like to look at the most as the fish doesn't care and I'm sure both lights will work fine for growing plants.

I've been playing with the AquaIllumination Prime LED Light and it's a mini sun hopefully the Fluval LED will be similar.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Plenty of videos on youtube with both lights. George Farmer has been using Twinstars in pretty much every scape he has done lately.


----------

